# Estação Meteorológica de Elvas [IM] (Agosto de 2009)



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2009 às 00:09)

A tão esperada estação meteorológica oficial de Elvas, do IM, finalmente caçada. E quem é que a caçou ? Desta vez foi o Kraliv.  Sem ele não poderia abrir este tópico que ele fez questão de me entregar.

A estação é composta por todos os instrumentos correspondentes aos de uma estação automática e inclui também a vertente clássica, com o abrigo de Stevenson, já em mau estado, praticamente sem pintura. Fica situada na estação de melhoramento de plantas, na saída de Elvas. Não encontro o local exacto no mapa, mas o círculo compreende relativamente o local provável da estação.


----------



## actioman (20 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

Que bela caçada então! 

Também já a tinha descoberto , não tive foi tempo para lá ir vê-la com atenção devida!


----------

